# Blue Ray hardware - Asking Advice [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I am planing to replace my dvdroms by a blue ray player/writer.

How is the kernel support for Blue Ray ? Is it the same as for regular dvdroms ?

and as for software ? ( burning and reading )

I have read this topic here but i would like more general info.

Brands, models, prices, ideas; anything is welcome  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## Gusar

The topic you linked to has all the info you need: Get a drive for which patched firmware is available, latest kernels have the necessary filesystem support (UDF 2.5), then there's the list of available software for decrypting. There's no clean all-in-one solution yet, the closest is piping from DumpHD into MPlayer. That's all there is to it in general. That thread then goes into specifics.

----------

## HeXiLeD

https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Optical-Drives-Storage/BW16D1HT

 *Quote:*   

> Extreme 16X Blu-Ray writing speed, backup 25GB data for only 8 minutes
> 
> M-disc Support, save your priceless memories or data for up to 1,000 years.
> 
> BDXL Support - up to 128GB data storage in one disc
> ...

 

```
[    2.160320] ata8.00: ATAPI: ASUS    BW-16D1HT, 3.00, max UDMA/133

[    2.160456] ata8.01: ATA-7: Config   Disk 0, 1.2569, max MWDMA2

[    2.160589] ata8.01: 16777215 sectors, multi 1: LBA 

[    2.166318] ata8.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.169322] ata8.01: configured for MWDMA2

[    2.173585] scsi 7:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ASUS     BW-16D1HT        3.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.203123] sr 7:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.203368] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.203572] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.203617] sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg12 type 5

[    2.205436] scsi 7:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Config   Disk 0  69   PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
```

Problem is [SOLVED]

----------

